Ask HN: If you had access to a dataset of your choosing, which one? - tosh
======
jasonvorhe
The Vatican archives.

I'm not sure if they'd be as interesting as I assume, but at least I'd know.

------
detaro
Assuming I can dream about somehow getting the capacity to handle them too:

High-res satellite photo archive, from whoever has the best of those.

Or a feed of packet information from some central internet point.

------
elviejo
User stories, tasks and beginning and end dates for as may projects as
possible. In order to do simulation and predictions.

